# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Эффективный поиск в сети Интернет, или Борьба со спамом в поисковых системах

## MOCT

В Интернете есть все, только нужно уметь это найти. Причем найти быстро и эффективно, а не ковыряться часами - на это просто нет времени и средств. Но такое понятие, как "дорвеи", значительно портят кровь человеку, решившему найти что-либо в сети. Поэтому данная тема будет посвящена различным способам эффективного поиска в сети Интернет, обходу сайтов-ловушек и иным приемам.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## MOCT

Замечено, что в Гугле довольно много сайтов-дорвеев расположены на хостинге, имена сайтов на котором заканчиваются следующими доменами:

.at.tut.by
.co.ua
.com.ua
.biz.ua
.te.ua

Видимо регистрация на них упрощена и подвержена автоматизации.

Поэтому предлагаю перечислять эти строки в качестве исключений при поиске.

----------


## santy

Что такое сайты-ловушки, можно немного подробнее?

----------


## MOCT

> Что такое сайты-ловушки, можно немного подробнее?


собственно этим терминам я обозвал doorway. сайт, страницы которого забиты словами, которые пользуются у пользователей популярностью при поиске. последовательность слов бессмысленная, но длинная. что-то типа "порно скачать взлом хакер Курникова интернет сотовый халява". при поиске информации в поисковой системе в первую очередь будут выдаваться именно такие сайты, поскольку они оптимизированы для этого. их основное назначение - заманитьт пользователя на страницу сайта. а дальше - или трояна впарят, или пачку банеров покажут, или сразу перекинут на другой сайт, который к искомым словам никакого отношения не имеет.

не знаю, как для других, а лично мне дорвеи здорово мешают при поиске информации в сети.

----------


## orvman

Да, бывает. 


> "порно скачать взлом хакер Курникова интернет сотовый халява".


 Особенно размеры страниц иногда впечатляют.

----------


## santy

> ...не знаю, как для других, а лично мне дорвеи здорово мешают при поиске информации в сети.


Спасибо. Вообщем, да. Ступаешь по ссылкам таких страниц, как по болоту - дальше ступил, провалился еще глубже...

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Замечено, что в Гугле довольно много сайтов-дорвеев расположены на хостинге, имена сайтов на котором заканчиваются следующими доменами:
> 
> .at.tut.by
> .co.ua
> .com.ua
> .biz.ua
> .te.ua
> 
> Видимо регистрация на них упрощена и подвержена автоматизации.
> ...


А есть ли еще какие способы кроме этого?

----------


## Xen

На .com.ua частенько попадается куча полезных материалов, вообще-то.

----------


## Ego1st

вообще по заголовкам сразу видно где doorway, а где то что ты ищешь всё дело в практике...

----------


## anton_dr

Нашел в процессе чего-то.
http://community.livejournal.com/kubok/45852.html



> Хозяйке на заметку
> 
> Материал рассчитан на подготовленного читателя, знающего, что такое стоп-слова и операнды, чем '~~' отличается от '&&' и зачем их использовать. То есть на очень небольшую аудиторию. Полагаю, до конца дочитают только редкие энтузиасты и не менее редкие разработчики Яндекса. :-) 
> 
> Документация ни в коем случае не заменяет имеющуюся, а призвана ее исправить и дополнить. В отличие от официальной, она включает также разбор глюков и особенностей поиска, что поможет вам наконец-то ответить на вопрос «Блин, ну почему он не находит?» и найти несмотря ни на что.

----------


## MOCT

> вообще по заголовкам сразу видно где doorway, а где то что ты ищешь всё дело в практике...


все это так и есть, вот только приходится пролистывать сотни левых результатов и тратить на это время (и нервы). хочется как-то соптимизировать

----------


## Ego1st

> все это так и есть, вот только приходится пролистывать сотни левых результатов и тратить на это время (и нервы). хочется как-то соптимизировать


нормально оптимизировать поиск можно только в google в яндексе это почти нереально.. если только двойной поиск использовать что я вообщем-то и делаю..

----------


## Xen

Да уж, яндекс по некоторым кивордам засрали плотно и надолго... =))

----------


## santy

> нормально оптимизировать поиск можно только в google в яндексе это почти нереально.. если только двойной поиск использовать что я вообщем-то и делаю..


Что такое двойной поиск? Это повторный поиск по результатам первого запроса? ("Искать в выбранном?")

----------


## Ego1st

> Что такое двойной поиск? Это повторный поиск по результатам первого запроса? ("Искать в выбранном?")


да именно так

----------

